# Openbox S9, LNB, FTA



## Sattraveler (Mar 6, 2012)

I am new to Satellite TV, I want to buy the Openbox S9 receiver, can someone tell me what type of Dish/LNB and/or other equipment I need to receive FTA cannels?


----------

